# Happy 0321 day Marines!



## Teufel (Mar 21, 2017)

Happy 0321 day!


----------



## Teufel (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## The Hate Ape (Mar 21, 2017)

If this is an observed holiday in my neck of the woods that would explain why I haven't seen the usual Reconnosauruses roaming around.

Cheers sir.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 21, 2017)

The Hate Ape said:


> Reconnosauruses



So rare, even Google doesn't know what the fuck they are!


----------



## The Hate Ape (Mar 21, 2017)

LMFAO


----------



## Gunz (Mar 21, 2017)

Nice. I'm seeing an old friend tomorrow who was an 8652 ...buy him a beer for 0321 Day and tell him he has to buy me one whenever 0331 Day comes around. (Which just happens to be tomorrow, if my calculations are right.)


----------



## Grunt (Mar 21, 2017)

Happy 0321 Day, Gentlemen! Enjoy it to the fullest!


----------



## 104TN (Mar 21, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> So rare, even Google doesn't know what the fuck they are!
> 
> View attachment 18310


Not to be confused with the Reconus Maximus.


----------



## Teufel (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## yarles87 (Mar 21, 2017)

A solid choice for the type of person who likes to pick bar fights. Enjoy!


----------



## Gunz (Mar 21, 2017)

That's at the corner of Coast & Minnesota across from the Surf Shop.


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 21, 2017)

In celebration, I will be watching Heartbreak Ridge in my underwear and shouting "REEEEEEEEEEEEEECON!!!!"


----------



## Board and Seize (Mar 21, 2017)

Arugah!



104TN said:


> Not to be confused with the Reconus Maximus.



Ahh, a trip down memory lane and the Manimal Kingdom!


----------



## Teufel (Mar 21, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> That's at the corner of Coast & Minnesota across from the Surf Shop.


Do you live in Oceanside? You should stop by.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 21, 2017)

Happy Recon day Marines! Crayons all around!!!

M.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 22, 2017)

Teufel said:


> Do you live in Oceanside? You should stop by.



No sir, but I would if I could...I know my way around out there. 

As it is I'll be 3000 miles away at the Tiki Bar at a Phillies/Yankees spring training game in Clearwater with two old 0311s, a Navy Corpsman and and an 8652 and we will certainly raise our glasses to the brave men of Recon, past and present. Cheers!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 22, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> away at the Tiki Bar at a Phillies/Yankees spring training game in Clearwater with two old 0311s, a Navy Corpsman and and an 8652



I think I would pay about $1k to just be able to sit at that table and do nothing but listen.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 22, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I think I would pay about $1k to just be able to sit at that table and do nothing but listen.



We'd corrupt you.


----------

